# Cockatiels and Depression



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I know that cockatiels can get depressed after losing a clutch of chicks. I have stopped Fuzzy and Bubbles from breeding and they're on the long nights treatment. My question is, should I be doing anything else to help with the depression? I know that depression can lead to a secondary yeast infection, so can I do something about that? Like would adding probiotics to their food help any? Just want to make sure that they're OK. Thanks!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Really aww maybe lots of cuddles and lots of treats


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Sunshine can be useful for treating depression... so after the long nights they should have some time in the sun, and plenty of things to keep their mind off the chicks and breeding. Maybe you should add some apple cider vinegar to their water too, I don't know.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I agree with Belinda. Sunshine is so important. I actually just wanted to start a thread about cockatiels and S.A.D.
My cockatiel is just happier when it is sunny and seems to be depressed on very dark days. I was wondering if he feels my mood or if he really suffers from S.A.D. too.

Maybe a new toy can help too.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well Sunshine isn't an option here it rains ALL the time lol....but I do have an FSL on all the time which does what sunshine does so that may help. Thanks guy!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> Well Sunshine isn't an option here it rains ALL the time lol....but I do have an FSL on all the time which does what sunshine does so that may help. Thanks guy!


It rains all the time? I think *I* would be suffering from depression then, I'd be sitting underneath the lamp with them.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Haha, I do sometimes...we're about two hours from Seattle and it rains all the time. I don't really mind it but it does get depressing sometimes.


----------

